# Second try at a Barista Touch...



## Jimmy L (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi folks, first timer here. I've been reading a lot of posts about the Barista Touch (and Tom's sticky about Sage idiosyncrasies) but haven't found anything about my specific problem so hopefully you'll indulge me!

I got a Barista Touch a couple of weeks ago and found that regardless of the bean or grind setting it would always take at least 34 seconds to grind an 18g dose. Since the machine won't let you set more than 30 seconds I figured something was up. I got in touch with Sage, who had me manually reset the burrs but it didn't fix the problem. I received a replacement machine this morning and it has the same slow grind. (I'm using fresh beans and have tried several so I'm pretty sure that isn't the problem).

Does anyone recognise this issue? How long does your BT take to grind 18g? Any suggestions? I could live with having to manually grind for an extra few seconds but if this is indicative of a problem with the grinder I don't want it struggling away every day then breaking down when I'm out of warranty!

I tend to do my homework before big purchases so I knew this was never going to be "press the button and go" but this is very disappointing.

Thanks in advance for any help.

James


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Weird you mention this someone else was having a similar issue on another thread recently... It takes mine 18-22 seconds usually to grind 18g. What beans are you using just out of interest?

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy L (Nov 22, 2020)

Interesting - hadn't found that one in my search!

'Decent' beans I've tried are an Indian Monsoon Malabar from Iron & Fire (through Beans Coffee Club) and a washed caturra from Colombia (from a local roaster in Bristol). Both less than a fortnight from roast date.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jimmy L said:


> regardless of the bean or grind setting it would always take at least 34 seconds to grind an 18g dose.


 Isn't the grinder on a timer? I have a BE so I'm not exactly sure if it's same with the Pro, but on the BE there a knob to set grind length. Is your grinder actually grinding beans for all that time, are grounds trickling out for the full 34 seconds?

For reference my BE grinds 19g in 17 seconds.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Isn't the grinder on a timer? I have a BE so I'm not exactly sure if it's same with the Pro, but on the BE there a knob to set grind length. Is your grinder actually grinding beans for all that time, are grounds trickling out for the full 34 seconds?
> For reference my BE grinds 19g in 17 seconds.


On the barista touch, it's on the screen, so you can adjust the length of time of the grind by tapping the screen and adjusting the amount of seconds you want.

Seems an awful long time to be constantly grinding beans. As I say there was another thread recently where this wasn't the actual problem but they said it took them like 28-30 seconds to get the required 18g. With mine which is 3/4 months old it takes 18-22 seconds depending on the beans.

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy L (Nov 22, 2020)

So the new machine seems to have hit its stride now - grinding 18g in about 23 seconds.

It does make me wonder about the first-use experience for Barista Touch buyers though. The machine starts for the first time in a kind of 'welcome' mode, grinding for 15 seconds and having you tamp then razor. All you're going to get is a lousy shot and the only suggestion the machine offers for fixing it is grind size, which is going to help not a jot. Ah well!


----------

